

Some Shark Tank Fun Facts - yourmailman
http://www.thinkingwig.com/shark-tank-fun-facts/

======
danpalmer
As a viewer of the UK "Dragon's Den" show, this is quite interesting to me.
Firstly, are all people required to give the same equity? And revenue sharing
is a possibility? Also, the percentages seem very low. What are the
investments typically like?

On the UK version, investments are usually something like £80,000 for 30% of
the business. Often it ends up with two of the Dragons sharing the investment.
Candidates say they are looking for £X for Y%, and they are only allowed to
take the offer if they get the full amount, but it often ends up coming at a
much higher percentage share.

One thing that has been pointed out several times in UK media however is the
number of contracts that fall through, and actually the often poor support
that those who get funded receive from the Dragons. I'm not sure if this is
part of the US show, but the advice, support, contacts etc of the Dragons is
often a driving factor for people coming on the show, with money being a bit
less important.

